
Virtual gaming headset Oculus Rift raises $16 million from Spark Capital - ssclafani
http://pandodaily.com/2013/06/17/virtual-gaming-headset-oculus-rift-raises-16-million-from-spark-capital/
======
christoph
Fantastic news.

We've had a dev kit for a few days and it really has blown everyone away
that's come into our office. They instantly say "This is the future, isn't
it?"

Hopefully this money will help get a top quality headset to market sooner.

